
PSA: Tesla App down since morning - jijojv
https://twitter.com/Tesla/status/987773341263003648
======
jijojv
Also seen in
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8dymch/tesla_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8dymch/tesla_on_twitter_were_aware_the_tesla_app_is_down/)

